# Help with troy pony ID



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

I need help identifying this tiller
would like to find service and repair info.
Can't find any readable tags, is there an ID plate I'm missing? Briggs magnetron engine if that helps.
the pictures are here
thanks
tap


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

IPLs...

http://mtdparts.arinet.com/scripts/E...ginpwd=6922941

I found, as you can see from the attached image, 91 Pony models on MTD's site. Yours being a 5HP that whittles it down somewhat, but I'll clue you in...there's usually identification CAST into the gearbox housing on most older TB Tillers. OLD TB tiller parts can be had via certain distributors, and MTD still has many still available. The designs between Horse and Pony didn't change much over the years.

If the engine is original, and has magnetron, that only tells you it's like 1984 or newer.

MTD consumer help line is 1-800-800-7310 - they're often very helpful. If you get the run-around, ask for the service dept.


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

paulr44 said:


> IPLs...
> 
> 
> MTD consumer help line is 1-800-800-7310 - they're often very helpful. If you get the run-around, ask for the service dept.


thank you
I have an email w/pics into their service dept.
we'll see.
Is that magnetron ignition reliable?
Pat


----------



## tapkoote (Jan 6, 2012)

This is the email I received from Troy
good information


Subject
I bought an old Pony tiller- need to identify 12" wheels ahead of tines/they dri...

Discussion Thread
Response Via Email (Karen W.)	03/26/2013 09:08 AM
Thank you Patrick for contacting our online customer support.

The location of the identification information can vary depending on the age of the machine. 

EARLY PRODUCTION Models, manufactured prior to 1990, do not have a model number. These models are recognized by their model name, such as "Horse", and their serial number. 
The serial number would be cast in the side of the transmission housing near the wheel shaft. 
*Early HORSE - Look on the right hand side of the Transmission Case, below the T-Bar.
*Early PONY - Look on the top of the Transmission Tube, in front of the hood.
*Early JUNIOR - Look on top of the Transmission Tube, in front of the hood.

MID-PRODUCTION Models, machines manufactured between 1990 and 2001 will normally have a model and serial number plate located near the base of the handlebar. 

RECENT PRODUCTION Models, machines manufactured since 2001, will have a model and serial number sticker normally located on the tine hood of the machine.

When using our online manual search engine for models manufactured prior to 1990 the model name should be entered in the model number field. 

Title: Troy-Bilt Manuals and/or Illustrated Parts Lists
URL: http://troybilt.custhelp.com/cgi-bi.../std_adp.php?p_faqid=338&p_created=1038847494

How ever mine must of had a sticker
still can't identify it. But at my age it'll out last me.:wave:


----------

